# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  [LELANG s/d 8-4-2010 ;16.00]TANCHO (bungkus ->FREE ONGKIR )*

## iwan_makassar

**GRATIS ONGKIR KE JAWA & MAKASSAR YANG AMBIL OPSI BUNGKUS*

ukuran 19-25cm



1. Jual Paket (3 ekor) Start @ Rp.500.000
2. Kelipatan Rp.20.000,-
3. Berakhir Kamis 8 april 2010 16:00 waktu server
4. Harga Bungkus paket Rp.800.000.
5. Jika ada yg mau patungan untuk bungkus ...silahkan dirundingkan..hehehe..)
5. Ikan ada di BLITAR & Ongkos kirim di tanggung pemenang lelang kecuali jika ambil opsi bungkus maka **GRATIS ONGKIR KE JAWA & MAKASSAR YANG AMBIL OPSI BUNGKUS*
6. 5% dari hasil penjualan akan diberikan KOI-S

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

